# Wedding Bands



## mikew09 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi All,

I have just moved out to Santa Barbara-de-nexe and looking to marry my fiancée in August next year.

We have been trawling around looking for a band to play at the wedding does anyone have any ideas on places to look or could recommend any one - we are looking for a specialised group just one that can play a variety of songs?

Thanks,
Mike & Laura


----------



## Cozza (Sep 18, 2009)

*Band for your Wedding!!*

Hi Mike and Laura,


I live just across the border in Spain and there is an excellent group here called 'T-bag'.

They do a gig for about 3 to 4 hours and play a wide variety of songs,all English!

They play all over this part of Spain,including at the Angustias Festival in Ayamonte and I know they also played at Alcoutim ,Portugal so I don't think Santa Barbara de Nexe would be a problem.

I'll find out their website and send it to you.

Congrats on your forthcoming Wedding!!

Best Wishes,

Corinne 


mikew09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just moved out to Santa Barbara-de-nexe and looking to marry my fiancée in August next year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cozza (Sep 18, 2009)

*Website for band*

Hi Mike and Laura,

Tbag's website is Home.

They're really good.We know them well as our daughters play in a band called Radioactive and they've been their support band before.

Best Wishes,

Corinne



mikew09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just moved out to Santa Barbara-de-nexe and looking to marry my fiancée in August next year.
> 
> ...


----------

